# cycle computer settings ?



## deano69 (14 Nov 2010)

hi everyone, I bought a tronic cycle computer from lidl maybe err.. at least 5yrs ago if not longer, it was the heart monitor type at silly price of £11.99  .
included in the package was heart rate chest strap, wireless fork section and spoke magnet and the computer itself which is packed with funtions. like many people i did,nt put instructions somewhere safe so there is a couple of settings im unsure about any help much appreciated  .
when setting up i first set wheel size, then theres a bit which i think is age and weight, then the bit im a bit unsure of is i think heart rate settings high and low? so set low at 54 bpm this surprised me as i am 41 yrs old but do feel pretty fit for age, i thought id be up in 60's  the misses thought i was mad waking up in morning grabbing my watch and checking my pulse in bed which they say it is best time when heart rate fully rested.
i set the high rate at around 160 as was not sure what my max heart rate is ? the computer has wide screen and a heart rate scale in yellow and blue, when riding anywhere in blue is good as your in your training zone below is yellow but easy to get back into blue zone but over do things it reads in the yellow above blue zone and flashes that you are over doing your range, in this scale a little black square appears and scrolls up the scale accordingly, this i love as i like gadgets but cant find one in any bike shop similar even some i have seen for hundreds of pounds don,t look as good as mine, i have not seen my one since even on line cannot find any info on them at all they seem to of disappeared off the face of the earth, anyway thanks in advance pic added


----------



## glub (14 Jul 2014)

hi there! i bought a second hand bike with the same computer. did you find a instructions manual? many thanks in advance


----------

